# Reformation Bookstore 30% Sale



## LeeD (Feb 12, 2010)

[SIZE=+2]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3 DAYS ONLY: Take 30% Off Any Purchase Storewide![/FONT]*[/SIZE]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Simply enter the coupon code: *VALENTINE30* at checkout, and 30% of the cost will be deducted from your order! HURRY - this offer expires at 11:59 PM EST Sunday Night, February 14th! [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Reformation Bookstore: Resources for the Next Reformation
_[/FONT]​


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 13, 2010)

The site shows Brakel's 4Vol set on sale for $90. I was hoping to get the VALENTINE30 discount on the published $90 price.

AMR


----------



## LeeD (Feb 13, 2010)

I actually picked that up yesterday: 
*The Christian's Reasonable Service @ $90 - $27 = $63 
*


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 13, 2010)

Yup, that's a bargain!

AMR


----------

